# daytime coyote action



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, congrats..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bang flop Nice shooting !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WTG Buddy --- Congrats on a fine Kill*

*svb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## porcupine (Mar 10, 2019)

Congrats


----------

